# Forum design in progress



## DaBullz

I'll be working on the theme for this forum, so please pardon any broken HTML you might see.

If you have comments, criticisms, suggestions, etc., this is a good place to post them.

This is your forum, and your feedback will help make it the way you want it.


----------



## ATLien

I love it, first I wasn't so sure about the banner. But then you added the color scheme which I am really feeling alot. Good job, I know you've been working hard like crazy to get it done.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Just wanted to point out that the basketballboards part of the logo on this page goes off the screen. Just an idea though, someone (I think Theo!) mentioned that there should be a link to the main site, what if the "Basketballboards 'One Board, One Ball" image linked back to the main page? Would that be easy enough to work? Just an idea that hit me.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

How about a new title??

I don't know why but I don't like "the south rises again" very much...maybe something including Dominique Wilkins or Josh Smith or something like that...


----------



## ATLien

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> How about a new title??
> 
> I don't know why but I don't like "the south rises again" very much...maybe something including Dominique Wilkins or Josh Smith or something like that...


I like the reference to "The South." I mean you have Charlotte and Miami who are in the Southeast, but Atlanta is the capital of the South so I like the tune of "The South."


----------



## HKF

TheATLien said:


> I like the reference to "The South." I mean you have Charlotte and Miami who are in the Southeast, but Atlanta is the capital of the South so I like the tune of "The South."


This is very true.


----------



## ATLien

Ok some people think the title is racist, because it is talking about the Confederate Army. Now I don't know about that, I think you have to look very closely to see it that way but whatever. How about a title about Josh Smith or Dude, Where's My Point Guard?.. I saw one similar to that as a suggestion on another forum, but they never used it..


----------



## clien

shoot


----------



## Labtec

I made some header banners for ya if you want to use em go ahead.. I can make some buttons for ya if you want me too as well (I'm web designer / gfx artist / forum skin maker).

Set1:























Set2:


----------

